

Nesheim Updates "High Tech Startup" - fdschoeneman
http://nesheimgroup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/01/high-tech-start-up-what-has-changed-number-one-of-a-series.html

======
russell
It's a series of posting on what has and has not changed since the previous
edition of "High Tech Startup" was published in 2000. Very much from the VC
point of view. Two things stand out: there are no new ideas and it is much
more competitive now.

I think he is wrong about no new ideas, but I can see the point where he is
coming from: there are so many copycat startups. I mean, how many social
networking sites or ad management companies do we need. It is way more
competitive, because it is so easy to start a web site now.

Another series is on what hasn't changed. Still the VCs desire for stellar
CEOs. VC funding odds for a given business plan are still in the same ballpark
as winning the lottery, although he doesn't take into account that odds of
winning the lottery are much worse than 10 years ago.

